# For those who want to test out the Audible app ....



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Auduble.com is giving away Tina Fey's book "Bossypants" today.  What better way to test out the app, than a free audible book? 

http://www.audible.com/pd/?asin=B0061MJU9I&source_code=COMA0213WS031709


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  Clicked on the link on my iPad, "bought" it, and then downloaded it on the Fire.  (The Fire's Audible app icon has changed, too.) I had to "sync" to get the freebie to show up on the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks!  I've been wanting to read that but wasn't quite ready to purchase it yet.  Saved me some $$$!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there a way to find when Audible has free books?  I've gotten a couple, but I was wondering if there was a place I could check regularly.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Is there a way to find when Audible has free books? I've gotten a couple, but I was wondering if there was a place I could check regularly.


I haven't found (yet) a website that keeps track of that.


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

COOL!!! Thanks for posting this! I downloaded it! I just renewed my Audible Gold account and got the $100 credit towards my Kindle Fire.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

reallyrob said:


> COOL!!! Thanks for posting this! I downloaded it! I just renewed my Audible Gold account and got the $100 credit towards my Kindle Fire.


How did you do that?

I've been an Audible member since 2004


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

sosha said:


> How did you do that?
> 
> I've been an Audible member since 2004


If you haven't used a special promotion in the past 2 years, you can sign up for the service and get the $100 towards a device to use for your Audible selections. I had an account I hadn't used since 2006 or 2007 and just signed up again with my user name and password and I got the email immediately after for $100 off the device of my choice. So I basically got my Fire for $99, cause I was going to renew at Audible anyway.


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

However, "Bossypants" isn't nearly as intriguing as Amazon's Kindle commercial that features "Happypants."


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am already a monthly member of Audible.com, so was not eligible to get Bossy Pants, though I had bought it a few months ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. I have been putting books in my audible library, and downloading to my iTunes. Then I sync to my iTouch. However, I very much want to avoid iTunes, and download my books to my Fire from my audible library. I am not quite sure how to do this, but it has to be easier than iTunes. Can someone give me a few simple steps to get started?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane, there is an Audible app...I'm pretty sure it came preinstalled...

open the app, put in your credentials and you should have access to your library. You'll have to individually select book parts to download as far as I can recall..

Edit: It originally looked like this:

and still does in my favorites. However the above is shown as not compatible with the Fire. The icon I have now on my carousel shows a selection of audiobook CD covers with a set of headphones at the bottom, but I can't find that on Amazon.

Edit#2--Audible's website says it comes preinstalled on the Fire and includes this link to the Audible Android App help guide.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the audible app, and my credentials have been entered..




NOW I HAVE IT!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't suppose there is any way to sync my page from my iTouch to my Fire, so that I can start listening to my book on the Fire?


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I don't suppose there is any way to sync my page from my iTouch to my Fire, so that I can start listening to my book on the Fire?


Mine went to my K3. I have the Audible app on the Fire but that one does not show up nor does the other free one I got from them a few months back. All my other books that I bought from when I was a paying member are present and accounted for on my Fire. Wonder why those 2 don't appear? Can I get them loaded to the Fire via sideloading or maybe some setting I don't have correct?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have the audible app, and my credentials have been entered..
> 
> NOW I HAVE IT!


Yay!!!



Jane917 said:


> I don't suppose there is any way to sync my page from my iTouch to my Fire, so that I can start listening to my book on the Fire?


I don't think so....anyone?

Betsy


----------

